# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Bethany Cunnigham Osborne to return

## tammyy2j

Bethany who is Dawn Cunnigham RIP (Max's stster) and Jack Osborne's daughter is to return to Hollyoaks 

How old would she be now?

----------

lizann (25-01-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Some one remind me a bit about her? please  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thestud2k7

She must be 9 or 10 i can remember her but only just 

she had her before she died right?

----------


## Cat2687

no she was about 8 when dawn was still alive...10 years ago, so now she would be 18...perfect age to turn up and cause chaos in a typical hollyoaks way

----------


## Abbie

> Bethany who is Dawn Cunnigham RIP (Max's stster) and Jack Osborne's daughter is to return to Hollyoaks 
> 
> How old would she be now?


Oh my god, just re-read an noticed who she is related too. Wow I missed out on alot when I didnt watch Hollyoaks

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

did she rerturn afew years ago and darren tried it on and she told jack she was his daughter? she was abt 15 then. so id say about 18 19 now it was abt 3 years ago. think it was around christmas time too.

----------


## Katy

yeah i remember he returning a few years back when she was about 16 so she would be a bout 19 now if i remember right. I wonder if it is the same actress.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

that happened before my time of hollyoaks watching

----------


## Abbie

> did she rerturn afew years ago and darren tried it on and she told jack she was his daughter? she was abt 15 then. so id say about 18 19 now it was abt 3 years ago. think it was around christmas time too.


Ooo I think I remember this happening, but I was fairly new to the soap so I hadnt got a clue what was going on.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im not sure if I watched it that far back

----------


## yummy_mummy

she's not that annoying american lass, or whatever she was, is she, if she oh my god, she can stay away for all i care...she chewed my head then, she'll kill me now

----------


## lizann

> she's not that annoying american lass, or whatever she was, is she, if she oh my god, she can stay away for all i care...she chewed my head then, she'll kill me now



I think that was Jack's annoying niece who clashed with Izzy and tried it on with Ben.

I'd like to see Bethany back and Frankie's reaction to her

BTW where is Ruth?

----------


## Katy

Ruths in London soing Journalism, the last we saw was christmas a few years back when she came back and stayed with Tony and Mandy. Yeah your thinking of Natalie Osbourne the londe one, this is not his niece but jacks daughter and Max Cunninghams Niece. 

Talk about confusing.

----------

